# Central FL...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I am giving a talk on care and breeding of chameleons, specifically F. pardalis (panthers), next tuesday. I am interested in meeting some of the local people on here. We need more frog people at the Herp Society...

Sent: Friday, May 1, 2009 7:43:49 AM
Subject: CFHS program on Chameleons 5-5

Please join the Central Florida Herpetological Society for Jeremy
Maley's program on Chameleons on Cinco de Mayo from 7 to 9 pm (please do
not bring cerveza as no alcohol at the City of Orlando's Mayor Carl
Langford Park's visitors center). 

Jeremy has had much experience with the care and breeding of reptiles
and recently joined the Central Florida Herp. Society after moving here
from West Central Florida where he was an active member of the SunCoast
Herp. Society.

Visitors admission is only $ 3 per person at the door. Mayor Carl T.
Langford Park is located at 1808 East Central Blvd. Orlando, FL 32803.
From downtown Orlando head East on Central Blvd. and travel a mile or so
& the visitors center is on the right hand side almost directly across
the street from Dickson Azalea Park where Rose Arden Dr. dead ends into
Central Blvd. Parking is just East of the building & additional parking
is further East at the corner of Hampton St. opposite the church with
the neon sigh "Jesus Never Fails".

Remember: no food or drinks...bottled water with the cap on when not in
use is OK. Please introduce yourself to Nikki Tanner, the Center
Manager & Thank her for providing such a nice Nature Center facility for
our club meetings. She and her staff really do a great job keeping it
clean & comfortable & set it up especially for our meetings. The park
features a butterfly garden, boardwalks, lots of beautiful trees,
programs to keep your children from getting nature deficiency disorder &
pavillions available for rental...for more information call #
407-246-2150 or contact Nikki directly at # 407-246-2348.

June and July we do not have the ability to use the Visitors Center @
Mayor Carl Langford Park & must find an alternate venue. Please keep
this in mind & give your recommendations to our Board members...Shawn
Heflick: President, Jim Peters: Vice President, Paul Owens: Treasurer,
or myself. Perhaps another BBQ for the month of July?

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone for Cinco de Mayo and learning
more about Jeremy Maley's experience with the care & husbandry of some
of the most interesting lizards...the Chameleons.

Best Wishes,
Christopher J. Stalder "Chris"
2009 Central FL Herp Society Secretary
email: [email protected]


----------

